# Congrats DeltaBoy!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to say congrats to DeltaBoy on the site, the new Regional Director for Delta Waterfowl.

Good for you, good for Delta, good for waterfowl. :jammin:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow - congrats! That's great to hear.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Good Job!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Good work DB! You still our chapter pres?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Congrats Delta Boy


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats Delta!! What does your region consist of? Is MN part of it by chance?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey!!Congrats!!!Delta Boy


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jamartinmg2 said:


> Congrats Delta!! What does your region consist of? Is MN part of it by chance?


I'm assuming it's the Midwest, so yes, MN too.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Congrats.
One time we used to have a Delta person in GF.
Possibly a chapter here?


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> jamartinmg2 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Delta!! What does your region consist of? Is MN part of it by chance?
> ...


That is great! We can use the help. I have not even bothered purchasing a duck license the last 3 or 4 years, here, in our state. Anybody know if there is a Delta chapter in the West Metro area?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is the link to Delta National

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/

Chapters

Perham, MN - Perham Chapter | Chairperson: Bob Johnson (218) 346-3830 
August 26, 2004 Dinner >> more info

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pine River, MN - Delta Bay Divers | Chairperson: Doug Zaska (218) 587-4714

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Minneapolis, MN - Twin Cities Chapter | Chairperson: Kevin Riskevich (952) 445-5956

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

St. Paul, MN - East Metro | Chairperson: William Jwanouskos (651) 429-4074

Events

August 26, 2004 Perham Area Dinner 
Perham, MN - Perham Lakeside Golf Club 2727 450th St. Social 5:30 - Dinner 7:00pm

For ticket information please contact Jerry Johnson (218) 346-3154

Bob


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Bob Kellam said:


> Here is the link to Delta National
> 
> http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/
> 
> ...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Kudos Deltaboy.

Good luck in all your endeavors.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats Deltaboy or is it Deltaman now :lol: I think we are pretty lucky to have you on this board, it is beneficial to have a connection in Delta that can keep us current and informed whats happening up and down the flyway. And help keep all of us informed what type of programs are available for us, the public, to use to enhance wildlife also.

Good Luck


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for the support everyone, it's going to be a journey/job that I will enjoy. :wink:

Maybe I should switch to Deltaman... :lol: You'll know me as Deltaboy, so I will stay with that and support Delta as much as possible.

Thanks again,

ST


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Congrats on the new job! Do us waterfowlers proud. :run:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WOW thats HUGE!!! CONGRATS!!! :rock: :thumb: :bowdown:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I start tomorrow full-time! :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats :beer:


----------

